# Brake Tech



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Brakes Tech*









When you think about performance do you think about the performance in stopping? Like
tires and suspension, brake pads and rotors come with their own set of performance cat-
egories and performance benefits. So if you're thinking about new brake pads and rotors,
or a Big Brake Kit (BBK), that'll not only show through your new wheels but help your
vehicle stop in a more efficient manner, here in
............................................  

.

*GENERAL INFORMATION / TECHNICAL*
EBC Q&A
EBC FAQ's
Baer FAQ's
Brakes 101
Hawk FAQ's
Baer Tech Tips
Cryogenics 101
Stoptech White Papers
Competition Use - Rotors
Brake Rotor Troubleshooting
Understanding How Brakes Work
Warped Brake Discs & Other Myths

.

*REPLACEMENT, SELECTION & SHOPPING TOOLS*
Ceramic Pads
Performance Catogories
Brake System Upgrades
Choosing Brake Components
Brake Pad / Rotor Inspection & Replacement


.

*HOW TO / INSTALLATION*
......• Wheel Fitments • 
SSR Comps w/Stop Tech Brakes - Mk IV
Wheel Fitments - Stoptech 328X28
Wheel Fitments - Brembo GT BBK
Biggest Brakes w/14" Wheels
Bed-In Procedures
Tools

.

*ACCESSORIES*
.
.Brakeline Kits

.

*MISCELLANEOUS*
• Performance Upgrades Do Not Void Vehicle's Warranty
• US Code : Title 15, Chapter 50 
Sorry, No Vortexer "Discounts."
Why Buy From The Tire Rack
Being a Good Customer
Return/Refund Policy
Newsletter Sign Up
Shipping to Canada
Owner's Manual
Special Offers

.

*Search* Brake Components *by Vehicle*
*Browse* Brake Components *by Brand*




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 11:51 AM 11-8-2007_


----------

